# Where can I get magnetic pouches?



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

I've seen a few ads here, but by the time I see them, they're sold out.
Is there anyplace online where they sell them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Maybe you could check with Rayshot?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey Blacksmith - been a while - how you doing? Yeah check with Rayshot.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

They are for sale on eBay under Slingshots


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Hmm, does anyone have a good link?
All I can find on Ebay is the ammo pouches with a magnetic section that holds ammo.
What I want is a magnetic sling (if that's the right word) pouch that will hold the BB in place prior to shooting.
Thanks!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Theraband-Gold-Tapered-Slingshot-Powerband-with-Magnetic-Leather-Pouch-3-Pack/263589500257?epid=19002894150&hash=item3d5f289561:g:sxEAAOSwSzRZPWex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

For any that read this, here is my input;

I have made magnetic pouches for years. 1/2, 5/8 and 3/4 wide. Don't know how knowledgeable you are about slingshots, but before you pay for magnetic pouches I do have some feedback about their usefulness.

Mainly, if you don't have arthritic hands or some other challenge with manipulating ammo, using a mag pouch for anything other than BBs and 1/4 inch ammo, you will will likely find them not worth it.

But if you do want some for BBs, which is what I began making them for let me know. I love them for BBs. I don't enjoy shooting BBs as much unless I use a 1/2 wide magnetic pouch.

I sell them, $2.75 without the holes for the bands. And $3.75 with the end holes punched. Here is a link to my vendor page.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/


----------

